# Spring creek report..



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

They are there if you know where to find them. We caught these in a couple hours this morning. Caught a good mess yesterday too. Lots of big sows


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

my girlfriend was wearing them out right there with me!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great report all around.
It seems you have used the pet spoon on ultra light in past years too and tore them up.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Great report all around.
> It seems you have used the pet spoon on ultra light in past years too and tore them up.


Every year, again and again, it produces fish and catches fish when other lures won't


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Spring Creek WB*

Great report. That looks like some fat ones.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Every year, again and again, it produces fish and catches fish when other lures won't


Which size is that? Even a single size 13 is tough to cast.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Whitebassfisher, I won't speak for SwineAssassin, but I have an ultralight spooled 8lb PowerPro that is the equivalent of 1lb test diameter. This stuff makes sewing thread look thick. WheN coupled with my fairly whippy ultralight I can sling even the tiniest of lures a pretty good way.



Whitebassfisher said:


> Which size is that? Even a single size 13 is tough to cast.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

texcajun said:


> Whitebassfisher, I won't speak for SwineAssassin, but I have an ultralight spooled 8lb PowerPro that is the equivalent of 1lb test diameter. This stuff makes sewing thread look thick. WheN coupled with my fairly whippy ultralight I can sling even the tiniest of lures a pretty good way.


I don't mind your speaking up at all. I strongly prefer bait casting reels, but I can't cast a single pet spoon with one. I have a fairly good spinning rig I am just going to have to make myself use. With proper line, as you suggest, I should be able to.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Lest you think they aren't up to the task, this is a 6lb hybrid I caught last year on my tiny little ole Pflueger President ultralight rig. This lil guy is a workhorse!



Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't mind your speaking up at all. I strongly prefer bait casting reels, but I can't cast a single pet spoon with one. I have a fairly good spinning rig I am just going to have to make myself use. With proper line, as you suggest, I should be able to.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

texcajun said:


> Lest you think they aren't up to the task, this is a 6lb hybrid I caught last year on my tiny little ole Pflueger President ultralight rig. This lil guy is a workhorse!


I have a little Stradic that I have never put line on .... it is time! 
I like to be able to touch the line with my fingers during the retrieve, but I just must be willing to compromise.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh man! Not using a Stradic is almost sacrilege. If you would rather sell it than use it, lemme know!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Which size is that? Even a single size 13 is tough to cast.


I use 6 pound test and can cast pretty darn good


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I also use ultra light spinning wheels only when creek fishing


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

it would take me a while to carry those out. Nice catch.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SA is back on the attack. WTG


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

bstars said:


> it would take me a while to carry those out. Nice catch.


It definitely took a little time, they get heavier every step. Haha


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

You need a wagon or rolling igloo SA


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great catch wtg , maybe time to take the boat up the east fork.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fire in the hole!
Looks like it's on, good report SAN.


----------

